# Problem with Dlink 2730u



## quad_core (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello guys. I have a dlink 2730u modem +router . I have Bsnl broadband. Since last week the power LED on my router shows RED led instead of the usual green. It doesn't blink. Just red. I cannot open the Admin page 192.168.1.1 .I cannot ping the router also. I have connected it to my PC using Ethernet cable. I need to use internet daily. Any ideas? If this has gone kaput which is the best ADSL modem +WiFi router in 2-2.5k price range? The range should be good . Also I read that some Asus routers allow sharing of printers or MFDs? Can you list out the models here? (Both normal modem+router and the one which allow printer sharing? I m really not into networking things and hence don't know much about n/w gear .thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2013)

best adsl wifi modem/router for its price & it also supports usb printer sharing as well as usb 3g modems:
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
you can get it for less in local market.


----------



## quad_core (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Any idea what may be wrong with my existing router?
How is this Asus one as compared to the tp link that you mentioned
*www.flipkart.com/m/asus-rt-n13u-b1...id=RTRD38494HWZVMAK&otracker=browse&pageNum=1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2013)

asus rt-n13u b1 is also good & supports torrent downloading without turning on pc by connecting pendrive/hard disk but you have to learn how to configure it:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/173578-dd-wrt-transmission-configuration-asus-rt-n13u.html
also it is only a router so you have to buy an adsl modem too to use it with your existing bsnl broadband connection.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 19, 2013)

quad_core said:


> Thanks a lot. Any idea what may be wrong with my existing router?
> How is this Asus one as compared to the tp link that you mentioned
> Flipkart.com: Online Store



This D-Link model is known to have many such issues. Try resetting the router and see if it helps, else take it for RMA.


----------



## quad_core (Aug 20, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> This D-Link model is known to have many such issues. Try resetting the router and see if it helps, else take it for RMA.





whitestar_999 said:


> asus rt-n13u b1 is also good & supports torrent downloading without turning on pc by connecting pendrive/hard disk but you have to learn how to configure it:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/173578-dd-wrt-transmission-configuration-asus-rt-n13u.html
> also it is only a router so you have to buy an adsl modem too to use it with your existing bsnl broadband connection.



Thanks a lot ! I went ahead and bought TP-Link W8968 for 2.6k locally  . Just configured it and its working fine. Only thing is I got Ver1.1 . I wanted Ver2.0 which has 2 antennas of 5Db each . Ver1.1 has 2 antennas of 3db each i think.


----------

